# Couldn't help my self



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Been trying to find a way to pay back one of the guys on our lease for always telling me I'm wrong about everything.We are like a big family and we always check each others feeders and cameras when were up there.So I found a picture of a buck from his game camera last year and fixed it up a little. The first pick is from last year and the second one I made up and sent it to him a hour ago.He called me begging me to not show it to anyone because he said hes been watching that deer for 3 years and he wants it for his self. I have tear's in my eye's,I've been laughing so hard.


----------



## Kolorado_Koolaid (Mar 19, 2012)

question is, have you told him you tricked him yet or are you planning on letting this ride all the way through deer season. he'll be looking for that buck all the way till the last day lol


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

That is freaking hilarious! I love it. You made my day!!!


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

Definately a different deer. The G 2's are not the same shape .









lol.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Sweet!


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Kolorado_Koolaid said:


> question is, have you told him you tricked him yet or are you planning on letting this ride all the way through deer season. he'll be looking for that buck all the way till the last day lol


I'm gonna ride it out as long as I can,he's gonna be living in his blind.LOL


----------



## NOCREEK (Jan 18, 2012)

Right on!


----------



## 10ERBETTER (Feb 24, 2008)

Awesome!!!! I would leave him a note in his blind on the last morning of the season explaining everything. Put a Go Hero cam in the corner to capture the memories. Good Stuff!!!!


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

LOL!!!

Now you just need to take a pair of shed antlers and make a big rub on a good sized tree right next to his blind...and keep freshening it up when he's not there.


----------



## 10ERBETTER (Feb 24, 2008)

He will probably shoot the nine point the first he sees him anyways. When he walks up and the kickers are missing he will start to wonder......


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Too funny tks for sharing.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Good stuff!


----------



## 1976Bronc (Apr 2, 2007)

Hope he doesnt find out by seeing it here first? Anyhow you did a great job and im sure the majority of us would fall for it! LOL


----------



## Hammerhead79 (Jan 13, 2013)

Nice, let him ride all season long. He is probably losing sleep over it now. PRICELESS


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Lol!!

Sent from my mobile T&A viewer


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

Funny stuff, but what are you going to do if the first deer shows up on the cam?


----------



## TroutMaster76 (Jun 19, 2005)

LoL 2funny, I want to know how long this lasts - he will be dreaming about this deer


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Mr. Saltwater said:


> LOL!!!
> 
> Now you just need to take a pair of shed antlers and make a big rub on a good sized tree right next to his blind...and keep freshening it up when he's not there.


I've been guilty of that, was keeping another fellow away from me. Waiting on updates....WW


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Funny chit. You ought shop some junked up 260" brute on one of your cameras and show him. Tell him you've been watching him too for the last couple of years but didn't want to tell anyone til you pulled on him but since he shared his secret... Lol


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

Lmao!!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Nice! That's funny... Brett


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

That's pretty slick!


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*Too funny !*

Nothing like screwing with buddies , I did the same thing with a guy on a lease I was on loaded them on his deer cam , a friend raised deer he had some 180 to 200" deer . How I got caught was I loaded a picture of a deer with a ear tag , tried to tell him that a high fence not far from our lease had a deer get out . Well it worked for a year anyway , :rotfl:


----------



## fouL-n-fin (Jan 16, 2011)

Hahaha great work! Lets see how it ends! Does he now hunt? Bet he will try this year to get an early jump!


----------



## HELOLT (Aug 1, 2013)

That's good!!!!


----------



## Bassman5119 (Feb 26, 2008)

That's funny. It'll give him more incentive to stay in the stand and it might pay off for him in the long run.

Last year I used a big ol' buck hoof I had saved from the year before and made a bunch of prints in the mud under BIL's feeder. He was stoked and never could figure out why the camera didn't catch it.


----------



## Luco (Sep 21, 2006)

HAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!! That my friend is the most awesome, devious, nasty, tricks that I have never thought of!!!!! Someone buy this guy a beer!!!!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Sweet!


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

BWAHAHAHAHAHA!!!! Good juan


----------



## flatscat1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Great idea - now you will keep him confined to hunting that one blind all season, leaving the rest of the ranch to you.....


----------



## JDS (Jul 14, 2004)

Dang nice work, and hilarious.
If you are that good with Photoshop, make a pic of him laying on the ground and text it to him about 8am on opening morning, Saying "wow I just shot a beast".


----------



## buckbuddy (Sep 1, 2008)

That's Too Funny!!....Good Job.







.

Mark..


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

Here is one we did a few years back on one of our buddies cameras.


----------



## Huntin Addict (Feb 4, 2011)

The best part is that he is so focused on the horns that I bet no one even noticed his hocks are black as the Ace of Spades in August. 
LOL

But I still think you have him Hook, Line, and Sinker!!!!!


----------

